# Sight For Barnett Black Widow



## Jayo12 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Slingshot Shooters,

Does anyone know if you can get a sight for the Black Widow like the one on the Diablo II or something different.

Thanks


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

If you're shooting sideways, you can put a zip-tie on the top fork leg and mark it for height.
If you're shooting upright I got nothin' for ya


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I was going to mention MJ's zip tie trick. Very cheap and just about better than anything.


----------



## Jayo12 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

M_J said:


> If you're shooting sideways, you can put a zip-tie on the top fork leg and mark it for height.
> If you're shooting upright I got nothin' for ya


I would imagine one could get it to work for upright somehow.

That is a good quick and cheap trick.. :thumbs:

LGD


----------

